# New android market zomg



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

New android market shown today, when can i havz


----------



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

The New Android Market, it is supposed to be rolling out to devices running android 2.2+ in the coming weeks. :grin3:


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

when u find someone at teh googel dat haz it and hav them giv to u


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> when u find someone at teh googel dat haz it and hav them giv to u


I know someone who works in the analytics dept.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

yesss soon we will be able to find a work around for the "yes root no rental" block they have up


----------

